# Pyrennes tunnel



## Patsy

I have read a few posts past and present about crossing the Pyrennes via the tunnel .Would someone please tell me the location of this tunnel,where it runs from /to and the length. 

Thank you


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

ERM!!! Not sure that it is built yet!!!

I know it is mooted.....

I stand to be corrected tho'
regards
carl


----------



## teemyob

*Tunnel*

one could be

Tunel d'Envalira

In Andorra?


----------



## hogan

They have several tunnel through the Pyrenees
Bielsa on the D173 from st lary soulan (see my blog )
And one on the EO7 south of Borse to be tried this January.
I am sure there are more.


----------



## 113016

Patsy said:


> I have read a few posts past and present about crossing the Pyrennes via the tunnel .Would someone please tell me the location of this tunnel,where it runs from /to and the length.
> 
> Thank you


You can use either tunnel Bielsa via Col de Aspin (tour de France area) or Vielha, both are south of Tarbes.
We have used both and Vielha is much quicker as better roads.


----------



## locovan

Gosh I wish we had known that as the Toll road was a bit steep to climb coming home.
Never thought there might be a tunnel is it less steep then??


----------



## Zebedee

It certainly isn't in the UK, so I'll move this thread for you.

Dave


----------



## hogan

locovan said:


> Gosh I wish we had known that as the Toll road was a bit steep to climb coming home.
> Never thought there might be a tunnel is it less steep then??


Have a look at the pics on my blog about 3/4 of the way down


----------



## locovan

A great blog and it bought back Lovely memories looking at the Mountain again Thanks


----------



## Manchego

The tunnel you are probably thinking of is Tunnel de Somport. It's on the RN134 south of Oloron St Marie. It's a quite wonderful drive and worth it just to stop and have a look at the old station at Canfranc on the spanish side. The tunnel is a marvel and free to use. It's usually so quiet you could stop and have a kick around without inconveniencing anyone. It's a great route to take if you want to cross spain and hit the coast at valencia.


----------



## GEMMY

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/N-330

tony


----------



## Stanner

This covers the tunnel bit...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Somport


----------



## eddied

*Vielha Tunnel*

 Ciao tutti,
have used the Vielha tunnel from Lourdes to Barcellona. A lovely drive, albeit a bit steep up to the tunnel, which itself is very short.
Very quiet road though, without much heavy traffic until you get well down into Spain, and splendid scenery all the way.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## derek500

Manchego said:


> The tunnel you are probably thinking of is Tunnel de Somport. It's on the RN134 south of Oloron St Marie. It's a quite wonderful drive and worth it just to stop and have a look at the old station at Canfranc on the spanish side. The tunnel is a marvel and free to use. It's usually so quiet you could stop and have a kick around without inconveniencing anyone. It's a great route to take if you want to cross spain and hit the coast at valencia.


We use it all the time. It's just over five kms long.

We can leave our house in the outer suburbs of Valencia and get to Somport without one set of traffic lights!! Just under 500kms.


----------



## CullodenMuir

The Somport tunnel has a weight restriction of 3500 KG.

Roads feeding it in Spain are excellent, but those in Fraance are not so good!

John


----------



## erneboy

Did not see the weight limit at Somport Tunnel and did see trucks going towards it. We are over 3.5 but it was fine.

Would reiterate the comment about the roads on the French side, lots of narrow twisty bits where you always meet the trucks, Alan.


----------



## Manchego

There is no weight limit on the Somport tunnel, other than the maximum weight for trucks of about 44 tonnes.


----------



## hogan

jlough said:


> The Somport tunnel has a weight restriction of 3500 KG.
> 
> Roads feeding it in Spain are excellent, but those in Fraance are not so good!
> 
> John


Not sure about the 3500KG restriction we saw lots of articulated lorries going through.


----------



## erneboy

I thought not. I have not seen any signs and cannot remember seeing trucks actually in it but there were plenty coming and going on the roads and these roads don't go anywhere much else, Alan.


----------



## LozSiBen

*Tunnel tolls*

Hi,

Is there a toll on any of these tunnels and which is the best route for good scenery ?

Cheers Simon.


----------



## LozSiBen

*Tunnel tolls*

Hi,

Is there a toll on any of these tunnels and which is the best route for good scenery ?

Cheers Simon.


----------



## hogan

No tolls on Bielsa or Somport tunnel 
Scenery ???? both the same really.


----------



## olley

Hi Spanish side is better IMHO, here's some approaching the Biesla from Spain, sorry about the quality.

Olley


----------



## Manchego

Simon, personally i favour the Somport route. The spanish side just feels so vast and open. On the french side the Valle de Aspe is just fantastic if you take the time to have a look around. If you have the time stop just by the tunnel entrance on the spanish side and take a look at this before it disappears. I always think you can just imagine the escaped prisoners of war or spies passing through here.

http://www.forbidden-places.net/urban-exploration-canfranc-railway-station


----------



## CullodenMuir

My copy of Caravan Club's Caravan Europe 1, on page 107 states Somport Tunnel - "Only for vehicles up to 3500 Kg. No Tolls"


----------



## olley

Hi Don Madge posted this on another site in late 07.

_In October 2005, a rockfall on the French side of the Somport pass blocked a lane of the road for several hours. The roadworks caused delays until well into 2006. There was a ban on all vehicles over 3500kg for a while which has now been lifted.

I assume the Caravan Club will amend the entry when the guide goes to print._

Looks like the CC are a bit out of date.

Olley


----------



## erneboy

Inside the mountain there is a huge underground facility which is entered via the tunnel. There are restrictions on loads entering this facility via the tunnel, the max. load is 3.5 tonnes. This may explain why some have seen weight limits. I cannot remember what goes on in this facility but I heard a programme about it on BBC Radio last week. Here is some info. including a map. http://www-lsm.in2p3.fr/ilias/n2/Meetings/MeetingsN2/Safety_Protocol.pdf

Pure James Bond, Alan.


----------



## olley

Bit more info here: http://www.unizar.es/lfnae/ipaginas/ip0200.html

Olley


----------



## Manchego

If they were reffering to the Somport pass, that is a lot higher up than the tunnel. Isn't the whole idea of a tunnel that it saves you going right over the top ?.

The research station isn't entered by the road tunnel but by the old railway tunnel which is completly seperate. It's a quite fascinating place if you take the time to look around up there. I had no idea about it all before i stopped for the night in the village of Urdos on the french side and an english chap told me about it all. Lovely little place by the way and a nice english couple have a bar on the high street. There is now a new bypass around it, but well worth popping into the village.


----------



## erneboy

Manchego, have a look at the map in the link I posted, it clearly shows access from the road tunnel, it also describes the weight limits for that area, Alan.


----------



## Manchego

That certainly seems to be the case. I will try to spot the entrance the next time i go through. It's funny it doesn't seem to tally with my recollection of the layout of the place. 

I wonder if there is chap down there stroking a white cat and planning world domination ?.


----------

